# light my 120!



## smokingfish81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello all!

I have a 120 4x2x2 and currently have an ecoxotic e series 48" on my tank, and it seems it's not enough lighting to reach the bottom.
What is another good light I could purchase to help the ecoxotic? which is a beautiful light by the way.
I do have a gla gro co2 system in the mail and here in about 2 weeks.
My main plants are crypts and anubias nanos, but was hoping to try some carpeting plants as I have only done low tech tanks.
Substrate is about 80 lbs of eco complete, and I have bottle of flourish, excel, and trace. Maybe will order the gla dry ferts as well. 

What LED lighting system would fit the bill?


Also, I have two 250 watt metal halides at 10k, they're installed in the canopy, would they be of any use to my aquarium? 

Thanks!


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

The problem with the ecoxotic e series on your 120 gallon is they are using 120 degree reflectors which are great for shallow tanks. But with your tank being 24" tall the penetration is minimal. As far as overall wattage your about right for the crypts and anubias.

You have several options one would be going with an additional 
http://www.bmlcustom.com/custom-led-strip/
and having them use 45 degree lenses and adjusting the power spectrum for the highest PAR value and a total K value in the 5,500K range.

The second option would be to building your own system using CREE XM-L2 LED's with a 50/50 split between neutral and cool whites. You would only need about 12 of these LED's to boast your lighting when using 45 degree lenses and a 1040 MA driver o you be adding roughly 36 more Watts of light. The cost would be about 1/2 of what the BLM unit would cost.

Either way the new unit should fit in front of your present unit especialy if you want to add high light demanding foreground plants.


----------



## smokingfish81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ah, building my own would be out the question, I have no time or the skills to build anything like that...

I did look at the BML, they are a bit pricey, especially since I just paid $320 for the ecoxotics.
Would a current usa satelite plus at least help reach the bottom when paired with ecoxotic?
If not, I can maybe look into BML.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

The Current plus is 30 watts using 96 LEDs meaning about 0.3 watts per LED. They do not give a brand name for the LED's but list the 48" fixture at 2,000 lumens. That is it gives off 67 Lumens per Watt. This is no wheres comparable to the newer LED's that are approaching 200 Lumens per Watt. Yes this fixture will improve things for you but it would be a far cry from a perfect fix. There are no lenses on this fixture mentioned so the light would be generated in a normal 150+ degree angle lighting the top of the tank very well but giving you only a slight gain at the substrate. 

If your looking for commercial fixtures look at those with lenses preferably in the 45 degree range to get the best penetration for your taller tank.


----------



## smokingfish81 (Mar 25, 2015)

I think I may have found a solution.
I was looking at kessil lights, and being a pendant, it mostly shines on a single spo, rather than a strip, so I plan to aim this kessil over the left side, where most of my plants are anyways.
It was the kessil 160 w tuna for freshwater I believe.
Any thoughts?


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Hopefully you mean the Kessil A160WE Controllable LED Aquarium Light. It is 40 Watts and should be a good boast to your present strip light. But if it as good as it sounds it ill make the other half of the tank look dark so you might want to consider a pair. 

Do not get the Salt water version with 10,000K and atinics. Unless you want to start an algea factory. 

It would not be my preference but is should work.


----------



## smokingfish81 (Mar 25, 2015)

I was planning on buying one, and hanging it on the right side diagonal towards the left....


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

smokingfish81 said:


> I was planning on buying one, and hanging it on the right side diagonal towards the left....


You can try it. But I know of individuals who went with 100 Spots on Salt water tanks and found themselves using 4 or more spots on 120 gallon tanks to decrease the shadowing and even out the light distribution. Yes with Corals you need a lot more light than even a high lighted fresh water planted tank so 4 of the 60 Watt Spots alone would probably be on the extreme high end for you unless you raised them up, well above the water. But the shadows you get from spots are something that is personal taste. Some love it others hate it.

The combo of 2 Spots and your strip would probably work for the high end of light. But my preference would be going with a second strip light.


----------



## smokingfish81 (Mar 25, 2015)

Haha as I keep looking at my canopy, i think you're right. I will be ordering another ecoxotic e series 120.
This light is amazing, only if they used 3 and 10 watt leds.


----------

